# DIY Sponge filter



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am wanting to make my own small sponge filters for my 10G planted tanks and in preparation for a CRS breeding tank.

I have chosen to use PVC pipe as my main tube and then your basic tubing found at Petsmart for the air to pass through.

The problem I am running into is finding foam. I've heard Open Cell Foam works well, but I really can't find any cheap. Does a sheet or portion of this foam exist under $40? I don't need to make a ton of filters, just a good handful, but I don't want to spend so much on just the foam.

I have gone to Hobby Lobby, Michael's, Roberts, Lowe's and Home Depot. Only Home Depot and Lowe's had a type of sponge in the paint/flooring section that would work, I just didn't check to see if was treated with an anti-bacterial ingredient, or whatever it's called. The other stores only had Styrofoam stuff.

Do any of you have some alternative suggestions or ideas for me that is cost effective?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Is there a specific reason to make your own? Because if you're trying to save money, I'd just buy some sponge filters, they generally around 5 dollars each, or if you buy from china you can get them for 2 each shipped.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Go to the dollar store and get some sponges that you wash your car with! They work great! good luck.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Is there a specific reason to make your own? Because if you're trying to save money, I'd just buy some sponge filters, they generally around 5 dollars each, or if you buy from china you can get them for 2 each shipped.


I want to make my own mostly to say I did. But also to avoid the problem of baby shrimp getting sucked up in a over the top filter.

Where would I get the $5 foam at though? Do you know of a store? I can't find one, that's why I ask.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

go to e_bay and search for "sponge filter replacement sponge"


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

You might try looking at foam prefilters. Search for that and you'll find many online. There are pre-made shapes to fit over various filter intakes, but it sounds like you'd prefer a block to cut up yourself. I did too, and bought this:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/207312/product.web

It's open cell, and a larger pore size than any foam/sponge I can think of from the hardware/craft/dollar store; which improves flow and reduces cleaning requirements. Provides good biological filtration. I like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Purchase an AquaClear filter sponge replacement. 
I use the generic ones from Big Al's, to replace or create sponges media for all my filters.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Not seeing the ones for $2 each shipped.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

mordalphus said:


> Is there a specific reason to make your own? Because if you're trying to save money, I'd just buy some sponge filters, they generally around 5 dollars each, or if you buy from china you can get them for 2 each shipped.



You think a guy who goes by Studman _buys_ his filters?


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Booger said:


> You think a guy who goes by Studman _buys_ his filters?


No, stud's get things done themselves instead of relying on someone else doing it for them! haha


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

i have been using the car washing sponges for years. Cheap and effective. Look at the Dollar store,


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm using the fluval edge prefilter sponge on powerheads for a 10g and a 3g tank and it works very well. I don't know that I would do this for an unplanted 10g but in a planted tank it appears to be more than sufficient. $2.50 each and they fit over the inlet for most any small filter or powerhead...


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Just saw this in another thread, it looks like what you're after, though the price is rather higher than a dollar store car sponge. 

Poret foam


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

How about $2.79 per double sponge filter?
I did a search for "sponge filter" on eBay, clicked on Buy it now, and found the first listing to be double sponge filters for $1.00 each. Shipping is $1.79.
They ship from Hong Kong and should be here in a week or two.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

jasonpatterson said:


> Just saw this in another thread, it looks like what you're after, though the price is rather higher than a dollar store car sponge.
> 
> Poret foam


Yeah the Poret Foam looks like it would work great, he just charges so so much. I am willing to spend some money, but not that much. Thanks though.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> How about $2.79 per double sponge filter?
> I did a search for "sponge filter" on eBay, clicked on Buy it now, and found the first listing to be double sponge filters for $1.00 each. Shipping is $1.79.
> They ship from Hong Kong and should be here in a week or two.


Most excellent. Thank you.

Before some buys a ton of them and gets a surprise, the $1.xx shipping is PER item, not as a whole lot. Still under $3 each.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

http://theshrimplab.com/store/?p=464

http://theshrimplab.com/store/?p=246

http://aquarliam.com/?page_id=4&shopp_category=5


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Burks said:


> Most excellent. Thank you.
> 
> Before some buys a ton of them and gets a surprise, the $1.xx shipping is PER item, not as a whole lot. Still under $3 each.


I've been going back and forth trying to decide if I wanted to order this for the past week. I broke down and ordered 1 last night. $3 to try


----------

